# Nu BSG? Really?



## captain shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

I was over at SSM and heard that Moebius is coming out with a BSG, is there anymore information regarding this like...Any idea when it will be released? Is there a price in mind? I guess I am getting too excited lol.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard Captain!

Really really. Yes, it's true! By the end of the month, we'll have a 1/32nd (I think) mk.II Viper and my Year's end, we'll have a Galactica.

We'll have to see what's next.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm not sure why Frank put this up on the SSM board instead of here, but check this out: http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=81105

Whoo hoo!

(Can anyone say "photoetched landing bay"?)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> Welcome aboard Captain!
> 
> Really really. Yes, it's true! By the end of the month, we'll have a 1/32nd (I think) mk.II Viper and my Year's end, we'll have a Galactica.
> 
> We'll have to see what's next.


Frank says the proto is done.

So it should be sooner than the end of the year.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Paulbo said:


> I'm not sure why Frank put this up on the SSM board instead of here, but check this out: http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=81105
> 
> Whoo hoo!
> 
> (Can anyone say "photoetched landing bay"?)


Paul, 
are you going to include some people with that as well?
:devil:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I just read about a 1/4105th scale Galactica. (11 3/4" long)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Paul,
> are you going to include some people with that as well?
> :devil:


Sure! I mean, hey, they'll be a whole 0.018" tall. I'm sure that will work 



Magesblood said:


> I just read about a 1/4105th scale Galactica. (11 3/4" long)


That would be the one I linked to a couple of posts earlier, and where the comment about the landing bay came from.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

the link to the place where you have to register to read?

I'm good.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

LOTS of forums now have it set up to where you have to register to read, Michael. There are various reasons for that, none of which is to keep folks out. The explanation that Starship Modeler and Resin Illuminati have given is that it makes it just a bit harder for a casual viewer to find Garage Kits and I'm pretty certain that Search Engines won't turn up hits on those sites which require registration.

BTW, I'm looking forward to this styrene offering!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> LOTS of forums now have it set up to where you have to register to read, Michael. There are various reasons for that, none of which is to keep folks out. The explanation that Starship Modeler and Resin Illuminati have given is that it makes it just a bit harder for a casual viewer to find Garage Kits and I'm pretty certain that Search Engines won't turn up hits on those sites which require registration.
> 
> BTW, I'm looking forward to this styrene offering!


They'll turn up, it just depends on how deep you need to go. Here's a search for "1/2500 Star Trek" on Google that showed Hobbytalk results on page 1, CultTVman page 2, and Starshipmodeler's forum further in (I had to go deep).
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...n-US:official&q=1/2500+star+trek&start=0&sa=N

And here's what turns up when you only search on the Starshipmodeler.net domain:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...2500+"+site:starshipmodeler.net&aq=f&aqi=&oq=


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ah, OK. I sit corrected. I can tell you, tho, that this is the reason given by thsoe - and a few other forums - for requiring registration to view the images. Here at HT you have to be registered to view images posted w/in a thread directly to HT's server. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure all you'll see is a hyperlink that you can't go anywhere with. 

Thanks for the correction, Chris. I never tried doing the search, just took other folks at their word. Should've remembered the NCO Motto - Trust, But Verify! 

.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can understand not wanting to have to register just to view one thing on a site.

But I _can't_ understand not already being a memeber at SSM.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

according to Cult tv man's site its about the same size as the Monogram TOS
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Battlestar-Galactica-from-Moebius-PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_1195.html


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I believe that's Monogram POS.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Thanks for the correction, Chris. I never tried doing the search, just took other folks at their word. Should've remembered the NCO Motto - Trust, But Verify!
> 
> .


No worries, if anything it made me curious about what kind of info can get ganked from these forums 

I'm pretty sure the registration requirement is just to keep out the spammers and other riff-raff (although I'm still allowed access, hmmmmm).


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

It's the same _scale_ as the Monogram kit, which from what I read, means it will be about 3" shorter (nu Galactica was officially a bit smaller).


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

BlackbirdCD said:


> I'm pretty sure the registration requirement is just to keep out the spammers and other riff-raff (although I'm still allowed access, hmmmmm).


they posted publicly that they don't want people reading stuff and spreading it to other forums; "that person said this at SSM and it upset me" or something.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Rattrap said:


> It's the same _scale_ as the Monogram kit, which from what I read, means it will be about 3" shorter (nu Galactica was officially a bit smaller).


Should be right about 13.5” / 34.4cm long. That's the exact same scale as the Timeslip Creations kit, which is 1/4105 scale and based off of the official dimensions of L: 4,640’ / 1,414.27m x W: 1,820’ / 554.74m x H: 580’ / 176.78m. 

BTW, you can now Pre-Order from the SM Store! I just pre-ordered two. 

Y'know, lookin' at the box art they chose, I can't help but wonder - are they going to include alternate panels so you can make the ultra-damaged version we see in late Season Three and thru to the end of the Series? They've got the CGI Render for their boxart - at least what the SM Store is showing us, which I'm assuming is the official Moebius release for same - which shows the Shot Up Real Good version with blast marks all over the hull.

That'd be extra kewel if they included some optional panels to make it the Blowed Up Real Good version from Seasons Three/Four and to make a _Columbia_ version as seen in "Razor", to include the decal sheet for her. 

.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Should be right about 13.5” / 34.4cm long. That's the exact same scale as the Timeslip Creations kit, which is 1/4105 scale and based off of the official dimensions of L: 4,640’ / 1,414.27m x W: 1,820’ / 554.74m x H: 580’ / 176.78m.
> 
> BTW, you can now Pre-Order from the SM Store! I just pre-ordered two.
> 
> ...


There is no currently approved box art for Galactica. 13.5 sounds right, the Timeslip kit was used as a physical sample to help with details.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Kewel, thanks for the response! 

Any plans at present to include optional armor plates or alternate ship names? I've not read of any at this point and so apologize if it's been mentioned elsewhere. 

Regardless, I'm getting more and more excited about this kit all the time.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Kewel, thanks for the response!
> 
> Any plans at present to include optional armor plates or alternate ship names? I've not read of any at this point and so apologize if it's been mentioned elsewhere.
> 
> Regardless, I'm getting more and more excited about this kit all the time.


No optional armor planned at this point. Decals are a possibility, hadn't looked at that yet. Still time to make changes though...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever you guys decide, I'm still in for Two Each. 

.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Some damaged panels to swap would be nice but I also think it would be fun to try to replicate the damage while building. Alternate names- unlike the original series Galactica we never really saw if it was a unique ship or the rib/plate appearence was identical to other battlestars. YOu do see one broken in half over Caprica inthe mini series (which I think is the same CGI model) and in Razor you see a more fully plated Battlestar (Columbia).

.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

on the new BG, the lettering for the names is about ten feet thick, not painted on. Surely the better solution would be etched brass names, not alternate decals.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> on the new BG, the lettering for the names is about ten feet thick, not painted on. Surely the better solution would be etched brass names, not alternate decals.


I did notice that change from the miniseries and I think season 1. The lettering changed from "painted on" to the raised lettering.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Good points about the lettering. It was indeed raised in the Mini, tho I thought it was so thru-out the Series? Must go back and pay closer attention.

Regardless, I like the idea of raised lettering.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

It was always " raised " lettering in the Mesh
from beginning to her end..


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the confirmation, Kip!

.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Wolvster said:


> It was always " raised " lettering in the Mesh
> from beginning to her end..


Check out this photo. I believe this is from the miniseries. The lettering does not look raised.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

yeah, looks painted with drop shadow


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Darkhunter said:


> Check out this photo. I believe this is from the miniseries. The lettering does not look raised.


That's actually NOT from the Miniseries. I've got a bunch of screencaps and can tell you it's not. It's also not from any later episodes. How do I know? The only time they pull in tight like that is at the beginning of the Miniseries and pretty much every scene after that is either at a different angle or after the nuke hits the port flight pod - and we'd see the damage from that attack, which is in EVERY scene in the series afterward. 

No, that image is some sort of CGI Render. Might be from the folks at Zoic, might be someone elses. 

.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

GOLD STAR to Griff... :thumbsup:

YES, their "_ WAS " _a painted on name for the 
Bucket.... It was very early renders, possibly test shots
for the ship. But, as Griff pointed out what came after was
the re-worked mesh with raised lettering....

So, in one sense there " was " painted on and then again
there wasn't... 

No idea why they changed it, but they did... 

Not to mention " little " details all over the ship..


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I wonder how those raised letters could be done at a really small scale (assuming they're not included on the kit)?


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> That's actually NOT from the Miniseries. I've got a bunch of screencaps and can tell you it's not. It's also not from any later episodes. How do I know? The only time they pull in tight like that is at the beginning of the Miniseries and pretty much every scene after that is either at a different angle or after the nuke hits the port flight pod - and we'd see the damage from that attack, which is in EVERY scene in the series afterward.
> 
> No, that image is some sort of CGI Render. Might be from the folks at Zoic, might be someone elses.
> 
> .


Griff, you are correct. The previous photo I posted was a photo from Zoic showing the final CGI model.
The photo below is a screen cap from the miniseries. The lettering is painted with a drop shadow.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm glad to have sparked such a sprited debate.

To add yet another hazy memory, Wasn't there a pretty good shot of the raised lettering in the finale? Some time around the "backbreaking FTL jump"?

to the DVD!


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> I wonder how those raised letters could be done at a really small scale (assuming they're not included on the kit)?


I think you'll find a way and I'm sure that I can help you


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm glad to have sparked such a sprited debate.
> 
> To add yet another hazy memory, Wasn't there a pretty good shot of the raised lettering in the finale? Some time around the "backbreaking FTL jump"?
> 
> to the DVD!


Out come the DVD's to see if I can find a good frame of this, ether-way, I'd love a raised P/E for my build. She is a ship that needs her name too stand out.......:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

jtwaclawski said:


> I think you'll find a way and I'm sure that I can help you


I was thinking exactly the same thing ...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm glad to have sparked such a sprited debate.
> 
> To add yet another hazy memory, Wasn't there a pretty good shot of the raised lettering in the finale? Some time around the "backbreaking FTL jump"?
> 
> to the DVD!


saw that scene and I winced. God that had to hurt!

Just sayin'.

here's the cap in question:

http://disparue.org/gallery/3/bsg/final/420/images/bsg420_11360.jpg

raised.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah, I thought so...

now if I can only remember the really important stuff.

Like math, or where my pants went...:freak:


----------

